# how long can my fish go without food



## Austin R (Aug 5, 2012)

hey guys i am going to be leaving town for a week and dont really have anyone that can feed my fish while im gone. so im wondering if i feed them really good for a day or two before will they be fine for a week? any info would be great thanks


----------



## amcvettec (May 11, 2012)

They will be fine without food for a week.


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

Size and species?


----------



## verbal (Aug 16, 2011)

Fry are the only ones I would worry about at all for a week.

I would be more concerned with doing good water changes(the day before), than with giving them extra food.


----------



## Bd79 (Apr 11, 2011)

verbal said:


> Fry are the only ones I would worry about at all for a week.
> 
> I would be more concerned with doing good water changes(the day before), than with giving them extra food.


Agreed. I've let my fish go without food for two weeks without problem.


----------



## triscuit (May 6, 2005)

A week without food is fine, and do not overfeed before leaving (recipe for disaster). When I'm traveling, I am much more concerned about a heater or pump failure. It's best if you can get someone to stop by and make sure the equipment is working.


----------

